# getting frozen sperm from Cryos delivered to home in the UK?



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

please what is your opinion on how well this is likely to come off? -

http://dk.cryosinternational.com/private-customers/home-insemination.aspx

best, Cherry


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm pretty certain this is illegal.  You certainly need an HFEA licence to supply fresh or frozen sperm for donation in the UK (what I'm not completely sure about is whether this catches overseas providers sending sperm into the UK - I would have thought so, but will check out the authority and come back to you).

In any case, it's something to think hard about, in terms of the donor not being on the UK register and you having much less guarantee that everything meets the safety standards it would under the UK regulatory system.


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for your reply Natgamble.

We'd really be grateful if you could check it out please.

As for safety issues, that sperm bank has had an excellent reputation for many years as one of the most popular sperm banks world-wide, and is probably the sperm bank she would choose anyway if she has to go overseas for insemination - which she would have to do, as age and marital status seem to be a problem for her with clinics here - so that wouldn't put her off.

(about the Cryos bank; http://www.spermcenter.com/content/cryos-international-new-york )

it is mentioned here in a BBC news article:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13460455 )

Health standards seem okay to us.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry for the long delay, but I've been looking at this and have also had a word with a leading lawyer on the regulatory side of fertility treatment issues.  His view is that it is possible that individuals may be arranging unlawful import if they get Cryos to import directly to them.  Although this is definitely untested, it gives some cause for concern.  If any of you are thinking of using this service and would like advice on whether it's legal, PM me and I can pass on his details to advise in more detail.


----------

